# What is your TOP 2007 concern/priority?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Right now my main focus is leaving to see the end of it. Hasn;t been a good year health wise so far. It I can make it until the 26th of May I will have outlived a 20 year prodection that I would die at 44. Boy have I tried. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

For me it would be that I have to get a job... blah!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Home Improvement....cuz I want to sell it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Didn't see anything about animal abuse so no vote. I am concentrating on making Ryley's Run a success for the 1st annual Sacramento outing.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I voted "lose weight", but I'd like to see my oldest son settled in a stable relationship and career. That's a lot more important than these 20# I need to lose.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Jeremy, what about getting a job, too?


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

#21- Playing w/ Lucy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have lots I can be concerned about, but as long as I am blessed with life, it means I should be able to overcome...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

my Grandson being born normal.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I added Other....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I added Other....


Doesn't NONE OF THE ABOVE mean something else = OTHER? 

PS: I voted for "Debts" it's been pretty tight this year. The education sector doesn't pay much so I am also looking for job improvement but within my school.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Didn't see anything about animal abuse so no vote. I am concentrating on making Ryley's Run a success for the 1st annual Sacramento outing.


Yes I thought about it (and lots more...) which is why you have the option to vote for none of the above.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Doesn't NONE OF THE ABOVE mean something else = OTHER?


Possibly. But I took None of the Above to also mean that I had NO concerns.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Possibly. But I took None of the Above to also mean that I had NO concerns.


:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: The poll is about CONCERNS and PRIORITIES... If you don't have concerns you must have a priority even if it is GROANING at moderators!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have some medical issues that need attention. I have no insurance, so I cannot get help. I realize there are many things to be concerned about in this lifetime....but my issues are pressing. I guess that is really on my mind a lot lately. I had to vote "none of the above" in this case.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now that is an issue that stresses us out constantly. I have no insurance either. Only in America, eh?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I really trying to not get pissed off at people so much. I get pissed ay my neighbors cause their cat is leaving dead things in our yard, I get pissed off at idiot drivers and the list goes on & on......so I am really trying to be more tolerant but ****...it's hard sometimes
____________________
MEAN PEOPLE SUCK!!!

I guess that issue would be under health......cause I probably have high blood pressure...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for debts, but I'm also getting a car and working towards getting my full license, wanting to lose more weight, and trying really hard to move on with my life after getting out of a 5 year long relationship.

So, I hope 2007 really works out awesome. I'm already feeling so much better about myself since I've moved home, I can do things I couldn't do in years (ie, got Tucker, can actually afford to buy whatever I want instead of giving all my money to someone else each month)

I feel there's a lot less on my shoulders now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My concern is terrorism attack, I don't think enough people are worried about this.

Working and living near Boston, September 11 affected me emotionally pretty bad. Luckily, I did not know anybody personally that was killed that day, but I did know a lot of people in New York that just made it out, and a family member that was supposed to have been in that building that day.

The company I work for is listed as one of the top targets in this area. On September 11, we had to evacuate because of some suspicious packages somebody left here. If we can't be safe in our homes and places of work, none of the other things are a concern or priority.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> The company I work for is listed as one of the top targets in this area. On September 11, we had to evacuate because of some suspicious packages somebody left here. If we can't be safe in our homes and places of work, none of the other things are a concern or priority.


I hear you on this one. We have bomb threats all the time and the unibomber targeted someone here. When Sept. 11th happened, my sister called and told me to "Go Home!"


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> I really trying to not get pissed off at people so much. I get pissed ay my neighbors cause their cat is leaving dead things in our yard, I get pissed off at idiot drivers and the list goes on & on......so I am really trying to be more tolerant but ****...it's hard sometimes
> ____________________
> MEAN PEOPLE SUCK!!!
> 
> I guess that issue would be under health......cause I probably have high blood pressure...


Language, language Senior member!!! 

I have high blood pressure too and apparently breathing is the key. Sit down, relax, breath in and out calmly for at least 5 mins everyday. It worked for me!! Thank God I don't have insurance either!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> My concern is terrorism attack, I don't think enough people are worried about this.
> 
> Working and living near Boston, September 11 affected me emotionally pretty bad. Luckily, I did not know anybody personally that was killed that day, but I did know a lot of people in New York that just made it out, and a family member that was supposed to have been in that building that day.
> 
> The company I work for is listed as one of the top targets in this area. On September 11, we had to evacuate because of some suspicious packages somebody left here. If we can't be safe in our homes and places of work, none of the other things are a concern or priority.


Now that is a sad statement!! I feel that you have given up, you shouldn't. Keep living and HAVE priorities, no matter how little they are otherwise THEY win.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I agree. I am not at all worried about a terrorist attack. But I'm not worried about hurricanes, either, and I live in Florida. Keep on keepin' on! (words of advice from a friend of mine just diagnosed with lymphoma).


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm worried about a terrorist attack on America, but not on me... I mean, I live in Iowa. The fact that we got a cent of homeland security money is a joke... what are they going to bomb, the State Fair butter cow sculpture?


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

My master's is almost finished--5 weeks left of class. By mid-July, I should have submitted my final portfolio. In September, my pay raise will be official. We need to get our old house sold (been over a year) & get our current house sold & then we are moving to a bigger house in a nicer area  Woo hoo!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shirley said:


> Now that is a sad statement!! I feel that you have given up, you shouldn't. Keep living and HAVE priorities, no matter how little they are otherwise THEY win.


It is not that I have given up, it is just that we are always on alert. Too many people have forgotten about Sept 11. Growing up with a military father, I have always known the importance of protecting our country. 

This just hit too close to home, and we must all be on guard and support our government and military when they are trying to protect us and our children. I am more concerned about the lives my children will have.

Part of my job is disaster planning. We have used for the past 15 years the scenario of what we would do if a plane crashed into our building jokingly. So when all that happenned, it became real. We do various tests several times a year, with disaster sites in different geographical regions in the country and outside the country. The company needs to make sure all the financial information and applications stay up and running. If my company did not actually worry about this, and have all the plans worked out, it would have an awfully big impact on the stock market and even the world economy.

I do have many other priorities - raising my children to the best of my ability, personal finances, and trying to live a healthier lifestyle - but our safety is a major concern.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> I do have many other priorities - raising my children to the best of my ability, personal finances, and trying to live a healthier lifestyle - but our safety is a major concern.


Glad to hear that you have priorities . They are very similar to ours (and most members I presume). After all most of us are good guys here...

I am sure people haven't forgotten about 911 they just choose to get on with their lives as this is the best way to fight terrorism. I too was depressed and worried for over 4 months after the event (I had nightmares about planes crashing into our garden and I couldn't get to my daughter). Then I snapped out of it!!

If the people in high places couldn't see it coming or stop it what can I do? I work 24/7 between job/home so I decided to get on with it and remember what my mum used to say: "Stop worrying about what will happen, when and how because tomorrow you could get hit by a car or bus!!"

I don't know what's in the book for my beautiful 12 yrs old daughter but I know that I wouldn't want her to worry about all that as she has plenty to discover in the next 10 years. My commandment is TAKE ONE DAY AT A TIME!

Thank you for sharing your thoughts, Shirley.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was in the UK over 911... 

I haven't forgotten it, but as mentioned before I haven't forgotten a tree going through my house and ruining hundreds of books, my photo collection, my diploma, and so forth. But again, I don't live in constant fear of a hurricane... or of a terrorist attack... or of my partner needing another brain surgery... bc if I did I'd go insane...

Honestly my priority this year is to get my baby all ready for obedience- bc he's gonna rock! The job nonsense is just so that I can afford all these shows


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

To Cubby,
I am concerned about Terriorism too. My daughter was in the World Trade Center on 9-11 and is one of the Survivors!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's one thing to be concerned and another to be obsessed. I'm not saying anyone here is obsessed...

We all need to live one day at a time...In one split second our lives can be changed for a number of reasons. I do my best to remember that the words I speak today ~ may be the last another person may hear. I've been known to speak harshly, believe me...

I've been through a tornado, a hurricane, lots of loss and lived 43 years with a chronic illness diagnosed in the dark ages (seems that way to me). My parents were told I'd more than likly be blind, never have children and probably lose a limb. Well, I can still see, I have two children and although my foot hurts sometimes, they're both there for now! Woo hoo! 

Being prepard is important. My meds and supplies are shipped to me. Not many places locally have my pump supplies. When 911 happened and things shut down, I was lucky to have what I needed on hand.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Jud said:


> To Cubby,
> I am concerned about Terriorism too. My daughter was in the World Trade Center on 9-11 and is one of the Survivors!


I hope your daughter has recovered from the trauma. She was very lucky indeed and no doubt has many many plans for the future although I am not implying that she should forget about her ordeal... but:

I am presuming your daughter is a child. If a child is mugged on the street, sexually abused by a sick person, being bullied at school etc... You would help her deal with the problem but hopefully you would not keep drilling the trauma in her head day after day... because you care and want her to get over it and get on with her life and remember that there are also good and even unimportant OTHER things in life...

I understand about prevention but I am old enough to know that there are things that I need to be aware of (therefore pass it on to my child) but know that I/she personnaly cannot control...

Sorry that is my thoughts. I hope I don't upset anyone. I did not expect this poll to go that way at all!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> It's one thing to be concerned and another to be obsessed. I'm not saying anyone here is obsessed...
> 
> We all need to live one day at a time...In one split second our lives can be changed for a number of reasons. I do my best to remember that the words I speak today ~ may be the last another person may hear. I've been known to speak harshly, believe me...
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. No we should not be obsessed but aware. I too went through a lot in my life but I will not lay down and give up ever!

I nearly died at 4 years old after a major hurricane in Mauritius I caught typhoid fever after the water was contaminated.

Moved to France at 6 and at the age of 8 find out that one of our neighbour was a serial killer and was shot with over 20 bullets.

Then my little brother got hit by a car in France and was hospitalised for over a year (he was 5 years old). He is now very good looking and healthy...

My Mum went on holiday to Mauritius last month after 32 years and she was hospitalised there!!! Ulcers burst!!! My Dad was hospitalised twice in the last 3 months pneumonia/alcoholism...

We can only go on.... I felt bad about this post because of the 911 concerned but now I feel good because I got to talk about all this... It does help.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The tuition bills for further education of my 3 kids....all will be in college fall semester!!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> The tuition bills for further education of my 3 kids....all will be in college fall semester!!!!


Further education is probably my next priority but I have a little while, she is only 12, which is why "debts" needs to be illiminated now. Concerns must not be forgotten or ignored but priorities must be acted on straight away!!


----------



## callie (May 23, 2007)

I have voted for another job. My mother-in-law died 30/01/2007 and left us with a bungalow. But it is too far from where I work so I am trying to find another job near by.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jud said:


> To Cubby,
> I am concerned about Terriorism too. My daughter was in the World Trade Center on 9-11 and is one of the Survivors!


So happy to hear she was a survivor!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shirley said:


> I hope your daughter has recovered from the trauma. She was very lucky indeed and no doubt has many many plans for the future although I am not implying that she should forget about her ordeal... but:
> 
> I am presuming your daughter is a child. If a child is mugged on the street, sexually abused by a sick person, being bullied at school etc... You would help her deal with the problem but hopefully you would not keep drilling the trauma in her head day after day... because you care and want her to get over it and get on with her life and remember that there are also good and even unimportant OTHER things in life...
> 
> ...


Sorry - I did not mean it to either. Actually, if "terrorism" wasn't an option, I probably would not have thought of it, and would have put down "home improvement". 

My husband and I have been fighting for a few years now whether we should add to our small house or buy a bigger one. He being a builder, and wants to add, basically gut out most of my house but 2 rooms and add quite a few more. I don't know if I really want to live through all this. We are bursting at the seams, and my three girls are constantly fighting over our one toilet. 

Looks like he is winning the arguement. I just need to get the architect back out here.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shirley said:


> Thank you for this. No we should not be obsessed but aware. I too went through a lot in my life but I will not lay down and give up ever!
> 
> I nearly died at 4 years old after a major hurricane in Mauritius I caught typhoid fever after the water was contaminated.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about all this, you are definitely a survivor, and these events have probably toughened you up - in a good way.

I have had a very fortunate life, and am very thankful for it... when I hear what some people have gone through, it makes me appreciate how good things have been. Sometimes these things are taken for granted, or the small things seem bigger than they actually are.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

My main concern for this year and any really is that people can learn to develop more _*tolerance*_ and _*less ignorance*_. You don't have to agree with everyone around you, but understanding that everyone is not the same is important to me. I think if more people stopped being personally offended by the choices of others that do not directly affect them, the world would be a much more peaceful place. I have a few examples but don't want to open up a political debate!  So tolerance I suppose would be my main concern. There isn't enough of it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

cubbysan;
He being a builder said:


> Been there, done that.....but if you like your location, it is the only way to go, in my opinion (and moving to a new house isn't a piece of cake either). It is a huge imposition on your life for a very long time but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm only 13 so I said GLOBAL WARMING.
wooh.mother earth.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> My main concern for this year and any really is that people can learn to develop more _*tolerance*_ and _*less ignorance*_. You don't have to agree with everyone around you, but understanding that everyone is not the same is important to me. I think if more people stopped being personally offended by the choices of others that do not directly affect them, the world would be a much more peaceful place. I have a few examples but don't want to open up a political debate!  So tolerance I suppose would be my main concern. There isn't enough of it.


Thank you for that! A good reminder for all (including me)  You sound like a very nice person...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens, I think that's a good post. While I certainly am passionate and opinionated, I do agree. Ultimately, what somebody does in their private life, or feeds their dogs, or thinks about hot button issues, or whatever doesn't affect me. I can have a thought on it, but that doesn't mean I dislike the person


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*Cancer*

You should not worry about terrorism (I worry more about Bush . The real thing you need to worry about is CANCER!!!

Think about it, its everywhere, you hear about it everyday, radio, tv, on line, friends! its like we are meant to have it, seems more like a conspiracy for health companies to make more $$$$. This also leads to debt!!! cancer = debt....


----------

